# Christmas 2016: Your favorite $50 or less photo gift ideas



## scottburgess (Nov 23, 2016)

All I want for Christmas is my two great whites. 

However, at $9k+ each, a more realistic price range is under $50. So I need to fill out my wish lists, as many of you do too. What are some of the best gear pieces you have in this price range? Please share!

Scott


----------



## lion rock (Nov 23, 2016)

Great whites, too, of course! 8)
But, my finance minister vetoes such expenditure. :'(
My modest one is several "Rogue Indicator Battery Pouches" to manage my Eneloops and LP-E6s.
And those are a start. ;D
-r


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 23, 2016)

Datacolor SpyderCube. A great RAW exposure calibrator, and at this time of year is also makes a great tree ornament.


----------



## slclick (Nov 23, 2016)

Rocket Blower
CFast Card Reader
Think Tank accessory bags
Spare Batteries
Strobe Modifiers
Film
Scissors
Print marking pens
Fracture print

These are just thoughts, I have no wishlist.


----------



## unfocused (Nov 24, 2016)

Great thread. Lookinjg forward to seeing what ideas people have. 

On my wishlist is a really warm pair of thin gloves, thin enough to wear while shooting. I suspect thin and warm are mutually exclusive, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear about them. 

Ideas? Books. Books are still the best way to look at photos. Everyone serious photographer should have Robert Frank's The Americans. Other great ones are: 

Edward Weston, 125 Photographs; Paul Strand, 60 Years of Photographs; The Photographer's Eye (the real one by John Szarkowski, not the one by some other guy); Why People Photograph and/or Beauty in Photography, both by Robert Adams; The Nature of Photographs by Stephen Shore; Naomi Rosenblum's A World History of Photography; Photography After Frank, Essays by Philip Gefter; The Ongoing Moment by Geoff Dyer; Susan Sontag's On Photography, and Group FG.64 by Mary Street Alinder. Just a few great reads.


----------



## scottburgess (Nov 25, 2016)

unfocused said:


> On my wishlist is a really warm pair of thin gloves, thin enough to wear while shooting. I suspect thin and warm are mutually exclusive, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear about them.


Take a look at these. I own a pair of LowePro gloves, though mine look to be an older design. They work well and allow camera control.
https://www.amazon.com/Lowepro-Gloves-black-Lycra-Thermax/dp/B0000AE6C7


----------



## scottburgess (Nov 27, 2016)

Item added to my wishlist: a Flash X-tender, formerly known as a "Better Beamer." Or if you already have one, maybe you could use a LensCoat Beamer Keeper to hold it.


----------



## BeenThere (Nov 27, 2016)

To give a photo gift, try a framed print of one of your great images!


----------



## TeT (Nov 27, 2016)

scottburgess said:


> unfocused said:
> 
> 
> > On my wishlist is a really warm pair of thin gloves, thin enough to wear while shooting. I suspect thin and warm are mutually exclusive, but if anyone has any suggestions, I'd love to hear about them.
> ...



Have you considered glove liners?

https://www.amazon.com/Terramar-Adult-Thermasilk-Glove-Medium/dp/B000V5DB1E/ref=sr_1_1?s=sporting-goods&ie=UTF8&qid=1480289661&sr=1-1&keywords=thin+gloves


----------



## AJ (Nov 28, 2016)

Coming in slightly above 50 bucks:
https://store.usgs.gov/pass/index.html


----------



## timmy_650 (Nov 28, 2016)

Itunes gift cards for Apps or some Apps you can buy for someone else. 
Lens caps are nice if you haven't upgraded to the pinch model. 
More memory cards or thumb drives, I am always giving mine away to family/ friends who want pictures I took. 
Headlamps with red light.


----------



## Ozarker (Dec 6, 2016)

scottburgess said:


> All I want for Christmas is my two great whites.
> 
> However, at $9k+ each, a more realistic price range is under $50. So I need to fill out my wish lists, as many of you do too. What are some of the best gear pieces you have in this price range? Please share!
> 
> Scott



Sports Illustrated Swimsuit calendar and a soft pair of tube socks.


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 2, 2017)

Well, Christmas is over. Did anyone receive fun photo gifts?

I got a pair of LimoStudio acrylic table tops displays, but suggest everyone avoid those. They came with air bubbles and deep scratches on the surface--completely worthless. If anyone is considering those, I recommend avoiding them and do what I did: hit your local tile store for an assortment of tiles that cost far less and are very durable (and easily replaced!).

I returned the acrylic table tops and ordered a Flash X-Tender for my flash instead. I look forward to its arrival.


----------



## slclick (Jan 13, 2017)

4 boxes of Ektar 100 plus shipping.


----------



## Jopa (Jan 13, 2017)

A half of a hundred dollars bill?


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 20, 2017)

Jopa said:


> A half of a hundred dollars bill?



You want jail time for mutilating currency... as a Christmas gift?!


----------



## scottburgess (Jan 20, 2017)

slclick said:


> 4 boxes of Ektar 100 plus shipping.



I can remember shooting nothing but Ektar 25 for years; a great fine-grained high-contrast film!


----------

